# [Willing to Pay] Request for driver for a Realtek chipset



## SatanBSD (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello! My chipset, the RTL8723BE, which is my Realtek wireless chip, is not supported by FreeBSD (yet...?)

I really want to use FreeBSD, but have no knowledge about writing drivers and I do not know if I want to spend so much time trying to learn about coding drivers just to use FreeBSD.

If someone is very experienced with writing device drivers, I will pay you to make one (public or private, I could care less), and we can discuss payment and what you need and all that perhaps in PM. Thanks!


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 5, 2018)

I guess you would have better luck finding a developer on the mailing lists.  Maybe freebsd-mobile@?  You could check the list archives to determine which list seems most appropriate.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2018)

It's probably a lot cheaper if you just bought a supported Wifi card.


----------



## balanga (Feb 5, 2018)

A lot  lot cheaper...

My guess that getting a bespoke driver written wouldn't leave you much change out of $10,000....


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2018)

balanga said:


> My guess that getting a bespoke driver written wouldn't leave you much change out of $10,000....


That's also assuming that Realtek is willing to provide the required information.


----------



## scottro (Feb 5, 2018)

The Edimax 7811UN USB to wireless adapter is usually available for under $10.00 and works well with FreeBSD.  You may need to add

```
if_urtwn_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
```
to /boot/loader.conf


----------

